# Hack your hands and play Chopin perfectly



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

http://www.newscientist.com/article...ets-you-pluck-strings-like-a-musical-pro.html



> Hand-hacking lets you pluck strings like a musical pro
> 
> WANT to learn a musical instrument, but can't find the time to practise? A device now under development can take control of your hand and teach you how to play a tune. No spirits of dead musicians are involved.
> 
> ...


Creepy, in my opinion.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

When I saw the title of this thread, I was being inadvertantly old-fashioned and read 'hack' to mean 'chop off'. I wondered how hacking off your hands would possibly make you _more_ capable of playing Chopin... apparently this alternative hacking isn't much better!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, this is pretty stupid. Trust the Japanese to come up with something like that...


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> When I saw the title of this thread, I was being inadvertantly old-fashioned and read 'hack' to mean 'chop off'. I wondered how hacking off your hands would possibly make you _more_ capable of playing Chopin... apparently this alternative hacking isn't much better!


I did the same, and was expecting something like this:




Oh dear!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Yeah, this is pretty stupid. Trust the Japanese to come up with something like that...


Yep. And now they're working on a machine that helps you pull classic Lead Guitar-faces through the random jolts of electric shocks in the arches of your feet...


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel like if you want to learn an instrument badly enough to hook electrodes to your arm, you probably already have the time and dedication for a teacher.


----------

